# What is your favorite Salami or Dry Sausage while smoking?



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I tend to go for a really dry hot soppressata or calabrese salami. :smoke:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

This time a year Im all about the Summer Sausage and Jalapeno Mustard.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I slice summer sausage into 3/4" pieces and fry them up with some sweet hot mustard.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

MadMatt said:


> I slice summer sausage into 3/4" pieces and fry them up with some sweet hot mustard.


Fried? Oh, I must try that. I just cut it off the log, dip it in mustard and eat it. Mustard really puts some zip to it. Dietz&Watson Jalapeno Mustard (purchased at Price Chopper), good stuff.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Fried? Oh, I must try that. I just cut it off the log, dip it in mustard and eat it. Mustard really puts some zip to it. Dietz&Watson Jalapeno Mustard (purchased at Price Chopper), good stuff.


I should have said Pan Fried.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Soppressata, capicola sliced so thin the pork fat dissolves from your body heat, Spanish chorizo....but never while smoking. Meat, pate, cheese, olives and baguette are their own thing. Weekends, after the cigar, shared with family at my house.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

MadMatt said:


> I should have said Pan Fried.


Yep, I know what you meant. Lucky enough I still have one and a half logs of summer sausage left.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a favorite brand such as Citterio, Danielle, Alps, DeYuleo, Hormel, Hillshire, Johnsonville...


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

MadMatt said:


> Does anyone have a favorite brand such as Citterio, Danielle, Alps, DeYuleo, Hormel, Hillshire, Johnsonville...


Volpi


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe I've had a stick of Volpi. It came in a gift basket. None of my suppliers carry it though. Same with Colombus.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

MadMatt said:


> I believe I've had a stick of Volpi. It came in a gift basket. None of my suppliers carry it though. Same with Colombus.


You can order it from d'italia online


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> You can order it from d'italia online


Thanks for the link!


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmmm, interesting idea...batter and fry some chunks/cubes of summer sausage.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

455 Punch said:


> Hmmm, interesting idea...batter and fry some chunks/cubes of summer sausage.


That sounds like a great idea or scewer a piece and a chunk of smoked gouda, batter and fry...


----------



## mc808 (Oct 24, 2014)

Molinari Cacciatore. Also like anything from Olli and Framani.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

mc808 said:


> Molinari Cacciatore. Also like anything from Olli and Framani.


If you have links that would be great! Websites that is.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

More good stuff!


----------



## mc808 (Oct 24, 2014)

MadMatt said:


> If you have links that would be great! Websites that is.


My post count is too low for me to post links. I would also add Creminelli to my list.

They are all available at Amazon.


----------

